# Travel Insurance For Trip To U.S.



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

We are planning a vacation in the U.S. next year. I don't have any U.S. medical insurance as I have not lived there for 4 years and of course my Filipino family are not covered.

I'm looking for a travel insurance policy to cover us for medical and the usual travel policy items. We will be there for about a month. Has anybody bought a travel policy for the U.S. and if so, could you recommend the company?

For our trip to Auckland last year, we bought a policy from Southern Cross, and they were more than fine. Reasonable cost for the whole family (~$280usd??) and we made a claim when my wife got sick, and got about $70 of that back without issues. However, Southern Cross only offers for visits to NZ and AU.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sent you an email with what I used..


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Sent you an email with what I used..


Thanks Jon!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Have been using Travelex whenever we travel. Claimed twice without any hassles. The last trip we bought CSA because of reviews and less expensive (insurance gets expensive with age). You'll find lots of info and help on "insuremytrip.com"


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

This won't help you with your medical needs, but if you sign up for an SM Advantage card (SM stores frequent user card) you can get travel insurance for free. Just go to the account management page on the SM web site and sign up for the insurance once you're a member. The insurance itself is run by AIG and is a nice perk just for shopping at an SM or SM affiliated store...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

BGCExpat said:


> This won't help you with your medical needs, but if you sign up for an SM Advantage card (SM stores frequent user card) you can get travel insurance for free. Just go to the account management page on the SM web site and sign up for the insurance once you're a member. The insurance itself is run by AIG and is a nice perk just for shopping at an SM or SM affiliated store...


Didn't know that, Thank You. Will check it out. Got one of the advantage cards a couple years ago but thought it was good only to collect points so I could get a freebie now and then. Maybe I should read the info instead of just discarding.

Fred


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you haven't got any pre existing medical conditions try PATRIOT AMERICA PLUS or PATRIOT AMERICA PLATINUM. Both with good medical coverage. However for pre existing medical conditions you are penalised on age to a limit of $2500 for emergency treatment.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

BGCExpat said:


> This won't help you with your medical needs, but if you sign up for an SM Advantage card (SM stores frequent user card) you can get travel insurance for free. Just go to the account management page on the SM web site and sign up for the insurance once you're a member. The insurance itself is run by AIG and is a nice perk just for shopping at an SM or SM affiliated store...


Thanks for all the advice. Now I understand why the policies state "First", "Second", etc., coverage. Someone could have several policies and try to claim on all of them. I have an SM Advantage card so I will keep it in mind.

My Capitalone Mastercard has good coverage for the items you use it for, so I will be using it for the air tickets and rental car. The big item missing is the medical coverage. Still shopping.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

AFAIK the SM Advantage card with travel insurance is the greyish "Prestige Card".
The regular blue cards just cover local accident insurance.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> If you haven't got any pre existing medical conditions try PATRIOT AMERICA PLUS or PATRIOT AMERICA PLATINUM. Both with good medical coverage. However for pre existing medical conditions you are penalised on age to a limit of $2500 for emergency treatment.


These look to be a good thing. Think I will try to find out more. 

There was a guy last year who was trying to put together a kind of mutual aid cooperative for expats but I haven't heard anything in a long time so I think it has gone by the wayside as unworkable.

Fred


----------

